# MAC 2009 Halloween Face Charts



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive seen them, but they are not up on the site yet. Wonder when they will post them.

I really like the Zebra and the Zombie ones.






YouTube - MACcosmetics's Channel

video up now on the Youtube channel


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 8, 2009)

I loved all of the looks!! They are so amazing!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 8, 2009)

they should be up any day now.  i keep checking so i can print them off and have them instore for customers to check out.

i'm sooo doing the zebra and butterfly ones this year!


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 8, 2009)

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Prep and hydrate skin with Prep + Prime Skin and Studio Moisture Fix.
2. Perfect skin with Studio Fix Fluid Foundation and a light dusting of Studio Fix Powder Foundation. Apply Mineralize Skinfinsh in Soft and Gentle over the high planes of the face for a soft highlight.
3. Use PowerPoint Liner in Engraved to draw linear and rectangle details over the forehead, eye and cheek.
4. Shade in rectangle and squares with Carbon Eye Shadow, and fill in negative space with White Frost Eye Shadow, using Brush #208.
5. Create the singular smokey eye by lining through the upper and lower lashline with Smolder Eye Kohl, and smudging over with Carbon Eye Shadow and Brush #239.
6. Continue to blend smokey effect over the eyelid, through the crease, and lower lashline with Print Eye Shadow.
7. Apply Lipmix White over lips, and shade through the center with Black Knight Lipstick to finish.

FACE
Cleanse Off Oil
Studio Moisture Fix
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 Foundation
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 35 Concealer
Studio Fix powder
Mineralize Skinfinish - Soft and Gentle

EYES
Eye Kohl - Smolder
Eye Shadow - Carbon, White Frost, Print
Powerpoint Eye Liner - Engraved
Zoomlash - Zoomblack

LIPS
Lipmix – White Frost (PRO) 
 Lipstick – Black Knight (Style Black Collection)




credit Mac cosmetics on facebook


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 8, 2009)

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Prep and hydrate skin with Prep + Prime Skin and Studio Moisture Fix.
2. Perfect skin with Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15, and lightly dust with Silver Iridescent Powder.
3. For the mask, use Brush #191 with Prep + Prime Skin to prep the area of face over the eyes and forehead.
4. Use Lingering Eye Brow to sketch triangle details.
5. Shade in a number of triangles with Print Eye Shadow, using Brush #208.
6. Fill in the majority of triangles with Fascinating Eye Kohl and set with Gesso Eye Shadow.
7. Shade in the remaining triangles with Boot Black Liner, and finish the mask by outlining all triangles with Rapidblack Penultimate Liner.
8. Define and shade the lip with Nightmoth Lip Pencil, and follow with a glossy coat of Clear Lipglass.

FACE
Wipes
Studio Moisture Fix
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Fix Fluid
Select Cover up
Select Sheer Pressed powder
Iridescent Powder/Loose - Silver Dusk
Eye Kohl - Fascinating
Penultimate Liner - Rapid Black

EYES
Brow Set - Clear
Eye Shadow - Gesso, Print
Liquid Eye Liner - Boot black
Dazzlelash mascara - Dazzleblack

LIPS
Prep+Prime Lip
Lip Pencil - Nightmoth
Lipstick - Black Knight (Style Black Collection)
Lipglass - Clear

credit Mac cosmetics on facebook


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 8, 2009)

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Moisturize with M.A.C Studio Moisture Fix. Hiding your brows is not necessary but it will make a difference in the end result of this look. Cover your brows with Nw15 Studio Sculpt Concealer and blend out. Then apply Nc15 Studio Sculpt Concealer all over your face. Highlight your cheek bone, forehead and chin with “Luna” Cream Colour Base. Set with Prep + Prime Finishing powder.
2. Use Black Knight Lipstick to map out the contours and redraw your mouth and teeth. 
3. Define the cheek and forehead contours with “Carbon” and “Scene” eyeshadow. For me it’s easier to use a small fluffy brush (brush # 217) to blend out the shadows slowly because it gives me more control.
4. Re-enforce the highlights that you created with Luna Cream Colour Base with “Gesso” Eye Shadow. Brush #242 works well for that because it’s firm and will allow you to achieve a strong pay off very quickly. 
5. Add color to the lips and teeth that you have created. You can use brush #316 to define the lips and teeth.
6. To define the eye color “Chrome Yellow” eyeshadow works really well because it’s very intense it will add drama to your look. Use fluidline in “Blacktrack” to add intensity and definition to your eyes. You can also use “Gesso” Eye Shadow to add highlights to the iris that you have drawn on your lids it will give them a more “wet” look.
7. Removal tip: The whole make-up can easily be removed with M.A.C wipes or Cleanse Off Oil.

FACE
Wipes
Studio Moisture fix
Studio Fix Fluid - NC15
Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
Cream Colour Base - Luna
Studio Fix Powder Foundation
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Shadow - Carbon, Scene

EYES
Penultimate Liner - Rapid black
Eye Shadow - Chrome Yellow, Scene,
Passionate, Post Haste, Carbon, Gesso
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Pencil - Ebony

LIPS
Lipstick - Russian Red, Black Knight (Style Black Collection) 
Powerpoint Eye Pencil - Gilded White
Pigment - Deep Blue Green


credit Mac cosmetics on facebook


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

omg that butterfly on a black canvas looks sick


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 8, 2009)

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Prime and hydrate skin with an application of Prep + Prime Skin, followed with Studio Moisture Fix.
2. Use Brush #209 with Dipdown Fluidline to draw the detail texture of nose and forehead.
3. Create a shading effect by smudging Dipdown Fluidline details with Eye Shadows in Handwritten or Espresso.
4. Using Brushes #209 or #311 with Blacktrack Fluidline, carefully draw the thick eyeliner and parallel line detail that surrounds the eye.
5. Create the under eye wrinkles with Brush #219 and Espresso Eye Shadow.
6. Add a rough texture to skin by stippling with Espresso Eye Shadow and Brush #188.
7. Set with Prep and Prime Transparent Powder.
8. Red contact lenses will add to the lizard effect.

FACE
Wipes
Studio Moisture fix
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Tech Foundation
Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
Studio Finish Concealer
Bronzing Powder
Fluidline - Dipdown
Eye Shadow - Espresso

EYES
Brow Set - Clear
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Kohl - Smolder

LIPS
Prep+Prime Lip
Lip Pencil - Oak, Subculture


credit mac cosmetics on facebook


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 8, 2009)

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Cover the whole face with Luna Ceam Colour Base with Brush #249.
2. Outline the butterfly design with Fascinating Eye Kohl and sketch detail of wings.
3. Begin with using Brush #242 to shade Juxt Eye Shadow under the eyes, and then follow by blending the following Eye Shadows outward to create an airbrushed effect that moves from green, to blue, to purple: Swimming, Aquadisiac, Moon’s Reflection, and Stars and Rockets. 
4. Use Brush #242 to apply Gorgeous Gold Eye Shadow along the inner corner of the eye and blend upward with Expensive Pink, Coppering, and Sushi Flower to finish the upper portion of the butterfly with an airbrushed finesse.
5. Use Brush #209 with Boot Black Liquid Liner to outline the butterfly and detail pattern inside of the wings.
6. Use Brush #252 with Carbon Eye Shadow to shade over the entire face.
7. Use Duo to apply Lash #42 to the upper lashline and finish with two to three coats with Zoomblack Mascara.
8. Define the lip with Velvetella Cremestick Liner. Apply Cyber Lipstick with Brush #311 and Girl About Town Lipstick along the inner lip for a strong highlight. Finish with a glossy coat of Dazzleglass in Date Night.

FACE
Green Gel Cleanser
Studio Moisture fix
Prep+Prime Face
Cream Colour Base - Luna
Eye Kohl - Fascinating
Eye Shadow - Carbon, Juxt, Swimming, Aquadisiac, Sushi Flower, Moons Reflection, Stars N Rockets

EYES
Liquid Eye Liner - Boot black
Eye Shadow - Sushi Flower, Coppering, Expensive Pink, Gorgeous Gold
Zoomlash - Zoomblack

LIPS
Prep+Prime Lip
Cremestick Liner - Velvetella
Lipstick - Cyber, Girl about Town
Dazzleglass - Date Night


credit mac cosmetics on facebook


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2009)

They just put them up on the Facebook page. They were not there a while ago. Too funny.





I want to do the Zombie one.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Hydrate and prepare skin with Prep + Prime Skin and a light layer of Studio Moisture Fix.
2. Use Brush #190 to apply Painterly Paint Pot over the entire face, stippling more coverage over the high planes for a prominent highlight.
3. Use Brush #109 to buff Fluidline in Waveline over the contours of the face, creating a blended ombre between Painterly and the indigo shade of Waveline for an airbrushed effect.
4. Create deeper contours along the temples, nose, eyes, cheek, and chin by applying Carbon Eye Shadow with Brush #217.
5. Use Brush #208 with Blacktrack Fluidline to line the eyes and create the deep wrinkles above the brow, around eyes, under cheekbone, and chin.
6. Create dotted texture on the skin and details of eyebrow with Rapidblack Penultimate Liner.
7. Finish the eyes by applying Lash #8 on the upper lashes and Lash #4 on the lower lashline, following with one to two coats of Zoomblack Zoomlash Mascara.
8. For the lip, use Brushes #209 and #311 to apply smudges of M.A.C Red Lipstick blended with Clear Lipglass over the mouth into the distorted smears of blood.

FACE
Wipes
Paint Pot - Painterly
Fluidline - Waveline
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Moisture Fix
Penultimate Liner - Rapid Black

EYES
Zoomlash - Zoomblack
Eye Shadow - Carbon
Fluidline - Waveline, Blacktrack
PaintPot - Painterly

LIPS
Lipstick - M·A·C Redd
Lipglass - Clear


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2009)

Day of the Dead





STEP-BY-STEP
1. Hydrate and create a luminous finish on skin with a spritz of Fix + and Strobe Cream.
2. Use a powder brush to dust White Frost Eye Shadow all over the face, concentrating the strength over the high planes.
3. Draw the outline of the skull design with Blacktrack Fluidline and Brush #228.
4. Use Brush #109 to shade Electric Eel Eye Shadow over the contours of the face within the skull design.
5. Use Brush #228 to apply Blacktrack Fluidline to outline and shade the eye sockets, and switch to Brush #210 to continue with Blacktrack to create the details over the forehead, browbone, nose, cheek, mouth, and chin.
6. Use Brushes #219 and #311 to fill in details with correlating Eye Shadows in Passionate, Chrome Yellow, Purple Haze, Juxt, and Orange.
7. Use Powerpoint in Industry and Scene Eye Shadow to shade in teeth. Outline with Black Knight Lipstick
8. Finish finessing details with Boot Black Liner.

FACE
Green Gel Cleanser
Strobe Cream
Prep+Prime Skin 
Eye Shadow - White Frost, Orange Juxt, Electric Eel, Passionate, Carbon, Chrome Yellow, Purple Haze
Liquid Last Liner - Inkspill
Fix +

EYES
Liquid Eye Liner - Bootblack
Eye Shadow - White Frost, Juxt, Carbon, Electric Eel
Fluidline - Blacktrack

LIPS
Powerpoint - Industry, Gilded White
Lipstick - Black Knight (Style Black Collection)

From MAC's Facebook Page


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2009)

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Perfect the skin using skincare, Prep+Prime Skin and Face and Body Foundation, for specific skintone and texture.
2. “Pow” and “Bang” Sections: Use Brushes #210, #231, and #219 to apply Blacktrack Fluidline for the animation outline and text. Fill in “Pow” with Passionate Eye Shadow and “BAM with Electric Eel Eye Shadow. Use Fluidline in Waveline to create animated dots. 
3. Create smokey eye by applying Paint Pot in Blackground along the eyelid and diffuse into the crease for a graphite contour. Blend Carbon Eye Shadow over Blackground to deep and set.
4. Line the inner rim of the lower lashline with Technakohl in Graphblack, and blend through the lower lashline. 
5. Blend Copperplate Eye Shadow through the crease and lower lashline for a seamless smokey effect.
6. Use Espresso Eye Shadow to create a fuller, 1950’s inspired brow. Use Eye Brows in Spiked to create a crisp, clean look of precision. Apply Vanilla Eye Shadow under brows for a strong highlight.
7. Blend Lashes #2 and #3 on the upper lashline for more volume and density. To perfect the look, add Lash #30 in different lengths along the lower lashline.
8. Define the lip with a blend of Cherry and Vino Lip Pencils, and then follow with Brush #316 to apply Lady Danger Lipstick. Finish the lip with a generous coat of Clear Lipglass.

FACE
Wipes
Strobe Cream 
Fast Response Eye Cream
Prep+Prime Skin
Face and Body Foundation
Select Moisturecover 
Mineralize SkinFinish Natural
Eye Shadow - Vanilla 
Bronzing Powder - Bronze
Green Gel Cleanser
Eye Shadow - Electric Eel 
Eye Shadow - Passionate
Fluidline - Waveline, Fluidline

EYES
Eye pencil - Coffee
Eye Brows - Spiked
Eye Shadow - Vanilla , Carbon, Copperplate, Passionate
Paint Pot - Blackground
Technakohl Liner - Graphblack
Zoomlash - Zoomblack

LIPS
Prep+Prime Lip
Lip Pencil - Cherry, Vino
Lipstick - Lady Danger
Lipglass - clear

From MAC's Facebook Page


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2009)

Ace of Hearts






STEP-BY-STEP
1. Block out the eyebrows with MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer.
2. Sketch out the card shape around the eye…use an actual playing card to get the right shape and trace it with Fascinating Eye Kohl.
3. Fill in the card with Luna Cream Colour Base and cover with White Frost Eye Shadow.
4. Add card details with Blacktrack fluidline.
5. Cover face with Studio Sculpt Foundation.
6. Use Blacktrack Fluidline and Mystery Eye Shadow to create the ultimate smoky eye.
7. Add lashes to top and bottom of eye with Duo Adhesive.
8. Using Lasting Lust Pro Long Wear create a heart shape on the lips!

FACE
Wipes
Studio Moisture Fix
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Sculpt Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Blot Powder/Pressed - Medium Dark
Powder Blush - Dolly Mix, Desert Rose

EYES
Studio Finish Concealer
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Shadow - Carbon, Soft Brown, Mystery, Bamboo, White Frost, Passionate
Eye Kohl - Fascinating 
Cream Colour Base - Luna
Penultimate Liner - Rapid black
Cremestick Liner - Red Enriched 
Zoomlash - Zoomblack
Fibrerich - All Black 

LIPS
Lip Erase - Pale (PRO)
Cremestick Liner - Red Enriched 
PRO Longwear Lip Colour - Lasting Lust 
Dazzleglass - Extra Amps

From MAC's Facebook Page


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2009)

The Zebra






STEP-BY-STEP
1. By crushing Gesso eye shadow mixed in with Eye Liner Mixing Medium, you can paint your face white. Another option is to use white Paintstick from the M·A·C PRO line. 
2. It is important to have references of zebra stripes handy to study the pattern. I used Blacktrack Fluidline with a #210 brush to create the pattern of zebra on my models face. 
3. Doubling up on #37 lashes can create a dow eyed animalistic eye. 
4. Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing powder will seal the deal. 

FACE
Green Gel Cleanser
Studio Moisture Cream
Prep+Prime Skin
Face & Body
Select Moistureblend
Studio Sculpt Concealer 
Eye Shadow - Gesso & Eye Liner 
Mixing Medium
Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing powder

EYES
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Kohl - Fascinating
Penultimate Liner
Eye Shadow - Carbon, Vanilla
Plushlash - Plushblack

LIPS
Lip conditioner mix with Powerpoint Eye Pencil - Guilded White
Lipstick - Pretty Please, Black Knight (Style Black Collection)

From MAC's Facebook Page


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

I love these! I'm doing the Ace of Hearts look for a queen of hearts costume for a Halloween event at work.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ace of Hearts is about all my skill level will allow me to attempt...I think they are all fabulous!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2009)

i just ordered chromacakes so i can do the looks!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the zebra so much, it's so cool, I also really like the Day of the Dead skull.  So beautiful.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so proud.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One of the MAC artists I have known for YEARS did this look.  I called to tell her that she was in the MAC video as one of the top 5.  She was so excited.  She had no idea!







She Goes Pop! (look featured in the video)
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Karin Stone
Location: Chicago, IL, USA

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween16

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Start out on your clean face. Lightly buff a thin layer of Luna Cream Colour Base all over your skin with a #187 brush. Set it with Gesso Eye Shadow and a #116 brush - pressing the Eye Shadow in rather than buffing it.
2. Using Blacktrack Fluid Line and a #266 brush - paint in your eyeliner and brows - don’t be afraid to experiment with painting an expression on.
3. Sculpt your cheek bones with a bit of Concrete or Omega Eye Shadow and paint your lips a daring red.
4. Finally, find a chopstick or something in your house with a small round shape that you can use as a stamp. Scrape some Passionate Eye Shadow onto a small kitchen plate. Mix some Fix+ into the scraped shadow - make it not too watery and then dip your stamping tool into it and go to town with your dots.

FACE
Studio Moisture Fix
Cream Colour Base - Luna
Eye Shadow - Gesso
Lipstick - Russian Red
Fix+

EYES
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Shadow - Gesso, Passionate, Omega
Eye Kohl - Fascinating
Zoomlash - Zoomblack

LIPS
Prep + Prime Lip
Lip Pencil - Cherry
Lipstick - Russian Red, Black Knight (Style Black Collection)

Here is the look Karen completed on a model:





Here is the look as completed by the Pro Team:


----------



## pcsocake (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG!!! That pop chart is so out of this world!  I love it!!!  Other than the card chart, I'd say the rest are way way way beyond what I could muster to do.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

I haven't been too wowed by most of the the halloween looks over the past couple of years but I really liked what they chose this year.  There are a lot of great looks.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Madame Mask
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Sylvester Jack
Location: Sabah, Malaysia

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween3

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you. Pro products can be purchased in any M·A·C Pro store.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Use Brush #188 to prep and perfect skin with Prep + Prime Skin.
2. Use Brush #191 to apply Chromacake in Pure White to the entire face, including the neck area.
3. Lightly sketch the “wave” design on the face with Fascinating Eye Kohl.
4. Outline and shade the design details with Smolder Eye Kohl and Blacktrack Fluidline, using Brush #212.
5. Use Brush #217 to apply Carbon Eye Shadow over the design in order to set with a matte finish.
6. Use Brush #208 and Blacktrack Fluidline to elongate and define eyes. Follow by using Brush #239 to blend Carbon Eye Shadow over both eyelids.
7. Apply Lash #36 on the upper lashline and Lash #33 on the lower lashes to open up eyes.
8. Define the lip with Blacktrack Fluidline.

FACE
Lightful Foaming Cream Cleanser
Studio Moisture Fix Lotion
Prep+Prime Skin
Chromacake - Pure White (PRO)
Eye Kohl - Fascinating

EYES
Eye Kohl - Smolder
Eye Shadow - Carbon
Fluidline - Blacktrack
LIPS
Prep + Prime Lip
Lipstick - Black Knight (Style Black Collection)


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Linear Mode
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Nikki Mistric
Location: Lafayette, LA, USA

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween5

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Prep and hydrate skin with Studio Moisture Fix. Use Brush #191 to perfect skin with Select SPF 15 Foundation sued on the skin with Brush #191.
2. Use Brush #225 to apply Mineralize Skinfinish in Soft and Gentle to create a natural glow on cheeks.
3. Begin to outline the parallel and vertical lines with Technakohl Liner in Graphblack.
4. Shade the rectangular boxes by using Brush #208 and Blacktrack Fluidline.
5. Use Brushes #252 and #212 to shade in the white boxes with Fascinating Eye Kohl, followed by Gesso Eye Shadow.
6. Define and shade the lip with Black Knight Lipstick for an intense black finish.

FACE
Studio Moisture Fix Moisturizer
Select SPF 15 Foundation
Mineralize Skinfinish
Technakohl liner - Graphblack
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Kohl - Fascinating
Eye Shadow - Gesso

EYES
Technakohl liner - Graphblack
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Kohl - Fascinating
Eye Shadow - Gesso

LIPS
Lipstick - Black Knight (Style Black Collection)


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Cut & Splice
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Codie Lepors
Location: Little Rock, AZ, USA

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween6

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Prime and hydrate skin with Prep + Prime Face and Studio Moisture Fix.
2. Perfect skin with Studio Sculpt Foundation and Concealer and follow with Loose Blot Powder to set.
3. Divide the face into the 4 main sections using Velvetone Eye Brows.
4. Continue to use Velvetone Eye Brow to sketch out the entire face pattern.
5. Use Brush #208 to outline and shade the pattern in designated areas with Blacktrack Fluidline.
6. Continue to use Brush #208 to apply Black Tied Eye Shadow over the Blacktrack Fluidline for a sparkle effect.
7. Shade in white areas with Fascinating Eye Kohl, and set with White Frost Eye Shadow to create a glossy sheen and multi-dimensional effect.
8. Define the lip with Brick Lip Pencil, and shade with M·A·C Red Lipstick. Finish with Venetian Lustreglass in the center of the lip for a shimmering highlight.

FACE
Cremewash
Studio Moisture Fix
Prep+Prime Face
Studio Sculpt Foundation
Studio Finish Concealer
Blot Powder
Eye Shadow - White Frost, Black Tied
Eye Kohl - Fascinating

EYES
Eye Brow Pencil - Velvetone
Eye Shadow - White Frost, Black Tied
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Zoomlash - Zoomblack

LIPS
Prep+Prime Lip
Lip Pencil - Brick
Lipstick - M·A·C Red
Lustreglass - Venetian


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Deadly Dame
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Lara Brewster
Location: London, UK

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween8

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Prime and hydrate skin with an application of Prep + Prime SPF 50, and follow with a highlight of Strobe Cream.
2. Create a heavy lidded effect with a smokey eye by using Blackground Paint Pot as base all over eyelid with Brush #242. Apply a dense layer of Carbon Eye Shadow, concentrating on the outer and inner corner of the eye, leaving the center of the lid bare. Use Brush #217 to blend outward with Eye Shadows in Sketch and Shadowy Lady.
3. Create a glowing highlight in the centre of the eyelid by applying Luna Cream Colour Base and follow with a blend of Vanilla Pigment and Vex Eye Shadow.
4. Eyes should be smudged and kohl rimmed as black as possible through lower lashes with a blend of Smolder Eye Kohl and Carbon Eye Shadow with Brush #228.
5. Continue to create dark circles under the eyes by using Brush #217 to apply a blend of Print and Nocturnelle in sweeping semi-circle strokes. Leave spaces between these strokes bare to create highlights.
6. The femme fatale has been drinking blood! Draw Redd Lip pencil from lip down the chin, then paint on M·A·C Red Lipstick. Add Clear lipglass to the mixture with Brush#210 to give the glistening wet look.

FACE
Wipes
Strobe Cream
Prep+Prime Face SPF 50
Studio Fix Fluid - NW15
Select Moisturecover - NW15
Studio Fix Powder - NW15
Powder Blush - Dollymix
Eye Shadow - Post Haste, Scene, Print, Nocturnelle

EYES
PaintPot - Blackground
Eye Shadow - Crystal Avalanche, Espresso, Carbon, Sketch, Shadowy Lady, Vex
Cream Colour Base - Luna
Pigment - Vanilla
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Eye Kohl - Smolder
Plushlash - Plushblack

LIPS
Prep+Prime Lip
Lip Pencil - Nightmoth, Redd
Lipstick - Cyber, M·A·C Red
Lipglass - Clear


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

She-Demon
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Caitlyn Meyer
Location: Columbia, MD, USA

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween9

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you. Pro products can be purchased in any M·A·C Pro store.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Hydrate and prepare skin with Prep + Prime SPF Protect 50 and a light layer of Studio Moisture Cream.
2. Begin shading the face with Frankly Scarlet Powder Blush and highlighting with Gesso Eye Shadow, use Brushes #109 and #217 for a precise application of color.
3. Continue to deepen contours of Frankly Scarlet with Carbon Eye Shadow, and Brush #217.
4. Use Boot Black Liner to draw details of brow, nose, cheek, lips, and eyelining effects. Follow creating shadows with Carbon Eye Shadow and Brushes #213 and #219.
5. Use Brush #217 to apply Electric Eel Eye Shadow over the brows through the temples, and Brush #228 to create details on the mouth and teeth.
6. Create teeth and fangs with Lip Erase, Lipmix and Black Knight Lipstick.

FACE
Cleanse Off Oil
Studio Moisture Cream
Prep+Prime Face Protect
Prep+Prime Line Filler
Studio Stick
Blot Powder/Loose
Studio Finish SPF 35
Eye Shadow - Carbon, Gesso
Powder Blush - Frankly Scarlet

EYES
Eye Kohl - Smolder
Brow Set - Clear
Eye Shadow - Carbon, Gesso, Electric Eel, Gesso, Passionate
Paint Pot - Painterly
Liquid Eye Liner - Bootblack

LIPS
Lipstick - Shag, Black Knight (Style Black Collection)
Lipmix – Yellow, Blue (PRO)
Lip Erase - Pale (PRO)
Powerpoint - Gilded white


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Real Flamer
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Tiam Safari
Location: Dunedin, New Zealand

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween14

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Cleanse skin and use Brush #191 to apply Strobe Cream to hydrate skin.
2. Use Fascinating Eye Kohl to first stencil the Phoenix design, and then use Brush #242 to apply and shade Bare Study Paint. Use Brush #213 to highlight the bridge of nose with Crystal Avalanche Eye Shadow.
3. Blend Crystal Avalanche into Steamy Eye Shadow, then Carbon Eye Shadow with Brush #213 and Brush #217.
4. Use Brush #213 to apply Chrome Yellow Eye Shadow over the eyelid, and follow by shading Coppering Eye Shadow in the inner crease.
5. Define the upper and lower lashline with Rapidblack Penultimate Liner, extending the upper eye line towards the ear and lower line inwards to the bridge of the nose.
6. Starting at the tip of the nose, apply Goldmine Eye Shadow with Brush #213, then gradually fade to Cranberry, Coppering, Goldmine, Juxt, Humid, Electric Eel, and Satelitte Dreams Eye Shadows. Blend transition lines with #217 brush. Repeat same rainbow, blending pattern over cheeks.
7. Fill in Phoenix tail flames with Goldmine and Coppering Eye Shadows with Brush 228.
8. Outline Phoenix wings and body with Rapidblack Penultimate Liner. Follow with Aqualine Liquidlast Liner around edges of the Phoenix, and then shade with Steamy Eye Shadow.
9. Draw feather outlines over graduated rainbow sections with Rapidblack Penultimate Liner. Draw Phoenix eyes with Aqualine and Blue Herizon Liquidlast Liners.
10. Define and shade lip with Redd Lip Pencil. Apply Meltdown Lipstick with Brush #318, and finish with a centre lip highlight with Instant Gold Lustreglass.

FACE
PRO Eye Makeup remover
Strobe cream
Fast Response Eye Cream
Studio Sculpt Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Eye Shadow - Electric Eel, Juxt, Coppering, Goldmine, Humid Cranberry, Satellite Dreams
Eye Kohl - Fascinating
Liquidlast liner - Blue Herizon, Aqualine

EYES
Eye Shadow - Electric Eel, Carbon, Satellite Dreams, Goldmine, Humid, Cranberry, Coppering, Steamy, Juxt, Crystal Avalanche, Chrome Yellow
Paint - Bare Study
Penultimate Liner - Rapid Black
Liquidlast liner - Blue Herizon, Aqualine

LIPS
Lip Conditioner
Lip Pencil - Redd
Lipstick - Meltdown
Lustreglass - Instant Gold


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Toxic Lady
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Ortal Elimelech
Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween15

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Begin by using Brush #190 to apply the blended base of Landscape Green and Primary Yellow Paintsticks.
2. Define and contour the lip with Powerpoint Pencil in Forever Green.
3. Use Blacktrack Fluidline with Brush #209 to draw blackened shapes on face.
4. Create shading around details above brow, nose, lip, and cheekbone with a blend of Carbon Bitter and Chrome Yellow Eye Shadows.
5. Add and refine additional details with Rapidblack Penultimate Liner.
6. Finish by drawing on lashes with Rapidblack Penultimate Liner.

FACE
Paintstick - Primary Yellow, Landscape Green
Eye Shadow - Chrome Yellow
Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
Fluidline - Blacktrack

EYES
Eye Shadow - Bitter, Chrome Yellow
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Penultimate Eyeliner - Rapid Black

LIPS
Powerpoint Pencil - Forever Green


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Punkstar
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Rene Benkenstein
Location: Carendish, South Africa

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween19

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Hydrate, prime, and apply a light foundation to perfect the skin.
2. Contour the face with a deeper foundation tone, and blend with Brush # 188.
3. Define and warm the brow with an application of Lingering Eye Brow and Rule Eye Shadow.
4. Begin drawing the outlines of safety pins with Rapidblack Penultimate Liner.
5. Shade safety pins with Blacktrack Fluidline and create highlights with Eye Shadows in Silver Ring and Gesso.
6. Create an unexpected blush of color on the cheek by using Brush #109 to blend Chrome Yellow Eye Shadow with an airbrushed effect.
7. Use Brush #217 to softly shade eyes with Sushi Flower Eye Shadow.
8. Use Brush #316 to create a lip stain with Lady Danger Lipstick and follow with a deeper, transparent contour through the centre of the lip with Ruby Woo Lipstick.

FACE
Wipes
Studio Moisture Fix
Studio Stick - NC 15
Loose Powder - NC5
Eye Shadow - Chrome Yellow
Penultimate Liner - Rapid Black
Fluidline - Blacktrack

EYES
Eye Brows - Lingering
Eye Shadow - Rule, Sushi Flower, Silver Ring, Gesso

LIPS
Lipstick - Lady Danger, Ruby Woo


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Fire Music
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Terez Yemini
Location: Ramat Avivi, Israel

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween20

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you. Pro products can be purchased in any M·A·C Pro store.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Prep skin with Oil Control Lotion and Face and Body Foundation to perfect the skin.
2. Begin shading by using a face powder brush to apply a blend of Malt and Chrome Yellow Eye Shadows, keeping the forehead and high plane of the nose as clean as possible.
3. Use Brush #217 to blend Omega and Nehru Eye Shadows through the inner corner of eye, cheekbone, under nose and jaw line, following the chart design.
4. Use Cleansing Tips to etch out the distinct shape over the temple, browbone, and high plane of nose. Re-apply Face and Body Foundation if necessary to correct/touch up skin.
5. Use Brush #311 to draw and shade music notes with Nehru Eye Shadow.
6. Create “whips” of fire by using Brush #266 to apply Eye Shadows in Orange and Chrome Yellow.
7. Use Brush #219 to apply Carbon Eye Shadow through the upper and lower lashlines, creating an elongated smokey effect.
8. Cover the lip with Yellow Lipmix (PRO) followed with Morange lipstick, deeper in the centre of the lip.

FACE
Oil control Lotion
Face and Body
Cleansing Tips
Select Cover Up - NW45
Eye Shadow - Malt, Orange, Chrome Yellow
Blot Powder/Loose - Medium

EYES
Eye Shadow - Orange, Gesso, Malt, Coquette, Carbon, Nehru, Omega
Zoomlash - Zoomblack

LIPS
Lipstick - Morange
Lipmix - Yellow (PRO)


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Making Music
Look created by M·A·C Artist: Esma Poor
Location: Hong Kong, China

Follow the step-by-step and M·A·C products listed below to achieve that look.

Click here for a printable version of this look to bring to a M·A·C Artist in a store near you; links to the products used are also included: http://www.maccosmetics.com/halloween21

Or visit M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories to purchase these products online or find a store near you.

STEP-BY-STEP
1. Apply M·A·C PRO Paintstick in Pure White over face and lips using Brush #190 and set with Prep + Prime Transparent Powder.
2. Use Brush #212 to apply Fluidline in Blacktrack to create music score book.
3. Apply Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner to create musical notation and Piano detail.
4. Use Brushes #217 and #219 to blend Print and Brun Eye Shadows to shade and contour the score book.
5. Use Brush #129 to apply Prep + Prime transparent Finishing Powder to set the design and remain fresh.

FACE
Lightful Softening Lotion
Studio Moisture Fix Lotion
Prep+Prime Skin SPF 50
Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing powder
Paint Stick - Pure White
Eye Shadow - Print, Brun
Penultimate Liner - Rapid Black

EYES
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Penultimate Liner - Rapid Black
Zoomlash - Zoomblack

LIPS
Prep+Prime Lip
Powerpoint - Gilded White


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 9, 2009)

Tons of time on my hands and plenty of cosmetics at my disposal...I will be attempting at least one of these.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 10, 2009)

All of the facecharts are amazing!! The zebra one is my favorite of them all!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 10, 2009)

i don't they're gonna post em on the website.  i got an email today saying to check em out on facebook and youtube.


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 10, 2009)

wow those look amazing, i would love to see how punkstar comes out


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2009)

i love the butterfly one! very pretty!


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 10, 2009)

Omg these are just incredible!!! I can't believe how good they are as I loved last years and wonder how they were going to top that. Thank you for posting these guys!

xoxo


----------



## CheeSauce (Oct 11, 2009)

I tried to recreate the ace of hearts look yesterday! I posted the final result on the FOTD look here. I Loved it! I want to try the other ones too!!


----------



## stickles (Oct 11, 2009)

I tried out the She-Demon one today... admittedly it was just ok since the brows went ku-razay, but it's my first attempt ever, so it could have been worse!


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 11, 2009)

i did ace of hearts last night for a party i have pix but i havent looked at them yet so i will put them up if they are good


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 13, 2009)

Caitlyn is my favorite MAC MA ever...I'm so proud of her for getting her facechart featured...I'm going to ask her to do her hanya mask for me for a halloween party I'm going to on the 25th.


----------

